# Natural Bulking



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

looking to gain some size. I'm training 3 days power bodybuilding style like mike ohearn, and then 3 days high intensity volume training.

Diets been stepped up from 3000 calories to over 4500 calories each day. 80percent of calories coming from chicken, steak, fish, rice, pasta and veg. Snacking a lot on nuts for extra calories/proteins.

I am eating of having a shake every 2-3 hours. I prepare 6 meals per day and have a normal dinner with girlfriend around 7pm which could be anything, not necessarily clean. I then go bed around 9 and sleep through till 7am like a baby. So I know I'm getting enough rest. I wake up day later feeling fresh again and wanting to get back in the gym.

I am supplementing with protein, creatine and arginine as well as cod liver oil and vitamin D.

Gains are coming really slow, although my conditioning is getting better and better, strength through the roof, I am not getting the size I am looking for. I have gained around 5,6lbs over the 6 weeks.

Am I training too much?

Is there something I'm missing?

Any help would be much appreciated...

Brad


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Personally you are doing too much as a natural, more so the high intensity stuff. However, you are sleeping a good amount of time so could explain how you are managing this routine.

Could you post your high intensity training days?

Your gains are coming along nicely, anything more and there would be some fat with that 1lb gain.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your gaining 5-6 lbs in 6 weeks then thats about 3 1/2 stone a year, thats is very good rate for a natty,


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

How much do you weigh, and how tall are you?

Personally I'd settle for those gains, providing it wasn't all fat.


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

5ft9 - 67.6kg

I guess I'm just being impatient. My body fat percentage has dropped since the increase in weight. I trained seriously for 5 years, but had a year off after training partner died. Got my head out my **** and back on it now. Guess I'm just striving for what I once had.


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Personally you are doing too much as a natural, more so the high intensity stuff. However, you are sleeping a good amount of time so could explain how you are managing this routine.
> 
> Could you post your high intensity training days?
> 
> Your gains are coming along nicely, anything more and there would be some fat with that 1lb gain.


Yeah maybe I could lower the high intensity days. I enjoy them more for muscular endurance and getting 'the pump'. I don't wanna just lift heavy and not be still highly conditioned which is why I switch between the two.

High intensity days are shooting for 15-20 reps, 4 sets per exercise. Focusing on the mind-muscle connection and lifting to complete failure


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

If your bodyfat% has dropped but the scales say you're putting on 1lb per week, just keep going mate. Sorry to hear about your training partner too.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Losing bf% and gaining weight, keep doing what ur doing


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Guess I'm just being impatient.

Let's smash it!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

brad creevy said:


> Guess I'm just being impatient.
> 
> Let's smash it!!!


Very. And it's only going to be get worse so you'd better get used to it lol.

I've got to say though... I can't see how you're losing fat when consuming 4.5k cals @ 67kg. Must be a freak of nature!


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd say my fat loss is only due to training and cutting out the crap food. Also no alcohol. I've committed to the life of tupperware meals and protein shakes.

I suppose frustration the price to pay for passing your hard earned gains up the wall for a year. #liveandlearn


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Clean or not I'd get fat off that amount of cals and I'm about 20k heavier lol


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha like you said, I'm a freakkk


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

My guess is that you're not, and what you've experienced so far is newbie recomposition combined with previous muscle memory... and if you keep it up consistently you will get fat. Either that or you're just not tracking it right.

I'm not being funny btw... just logic and experience tells me it's not possible.


----------



## brad creevy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I know what your saying. Just gonna keep going as I am. Keep liquids down to just water and green tea and hope to keep fat to a minimum while I reach a size that I'm happy to get lean and grow from.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> My guess is that you're not, and what you've experienced so far is newbie recomposition combined with previous muscle memory... and if you keep it up consistently you will get fat. Either that or you're just not tracking it right.
> 
> I'm not being funny btw... just logic and experience tells me it's not possible.


OP @brad creevy take note ^^^

At your bw 4500 is far too many calories. You have to be more careful with excess calories when natty, regardless of how "clean" they are.

The gains will slow, so be prepared for that bridge.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> OP @brad creevy take note ^^^
> 
> At your bw 4500 is far too many calories. You have to be more careful with excess calories when natty, regardless of how "clean" they are.
> 
> The gains will slow, so be prepared for that bridge.


It's about 30 cals per lbs... 20 is too high for me over a prolonged period and I'm a proper ecto.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

2004mark said:


> It's about 30 cals per lbs... 20 is too high for me over a prolonged period and I'm a proper ecto.


From memory I think I got to 19st 7lbs (6' 2") on about 4500 cal when I was natty. So OP at 150lbs can certainly get away with less lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

brad creevy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looking to gain some size. I'm training 3 days power bodybuilding style like mike ohearn, and then 3 days high intensity volume training.
> 
> ...


increasing cals 1500 per day natty?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

2004mark said:


> My guess is that you're not, and what you've experienced so far is newbie recomposition combined with previous muscle memory... and if you keep it up consistently you will get fat. Either that or you're just not tracking it right.
> 
> I'm not being funny btw... just logic and experience tells me it's not possible.


This.

Either that or you're not really having 4500 calories. If I had that (at 80kg) I'd put on about 2lb a week (mostly fat)


----------

